# The village stores..Norfolk



## Mikeymutt (May 2, 2018)

I have visited this place quite a few times and it's been done by many others and it has always been a favourite.i ain't been for a quite a while.it was raining so thought I would take a little trip back.it was nice to see not a lot has changed here.i spent a good three hours here.the rain was pouring in the building in parts of it.the shop was a true traditional village shop with old wooden counters selling a range of goods.there is residential bits to the side.the place has been empty a lot of years and is a real treasure trove of retro stuff.


----------



## titimo82 (May 2, 2018)

so nice captured, thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (May 2, 2018)

Superb. So much to see and so much natural decay. All beautifully captured as usual...


----------



## Ferox (May 3, 2018)

Great looking place that bud. Some interesting stuff left to see


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 3, 2018)

Time warp perfection, as always Mr M .... !


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 3, 2018)

Nicely done. I don't think it has changed much since your last visit. I wonder if the pens still work.


----------



## smiler (May 4, 2018)

Bits remaining would be a welcome asset for a Memory Museum for folk struggling with Alzheimer's, Good as always Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Sabtr (May 6, 2018)

I love this one!

It's an odd feeling though - as if Rosyton Vasey made love to my childhood. Creepy yet fascinating and memorable.
The wet moss on surfaces adds to the whole feel of the place.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 8, 2018)

You have definitely unearthed some more of the hidden treasure from within the shop mikey, love the Yorkshire tweed Can't believe everything upstairs isn't downstairs by now. Them floors must be held together by just spider webs, and there's some mahoosive buggas in there...I disturbed one and it nearly ripped me face clean off.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 9, 2018)

Thank you all.i can never get bored off this place one off the few unleashed gems left


----------

